

The $300 Prosthetic Arm - Eduardo3rd
http://money.cnn.com/video/technology/2012/11/01/ts-prosthetic-arm.cnnmoney/index.html?source=cnn_bin

======
bane
Amazing stuff. Simple, get it done, effective.

I wonder how much of the cost of prosthetics is associated with trying to make
them look "real". Just making them be what they are probably relaxes so many
restrictions that it makes making a cheaper alternative relatively simple.

